# Woodturning software



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

Came across this software on another site and wanted to share it here with anyone that might be interested. It looks pretty neat and may come in quite handy. Best of all it's free! :thumbsup: 

John

http://www.billooms.com/bowlshape.html

Plus if you check out this gentleman's work it is just outstanding.


----------



## Robocop (Dec 16, 2008)

Fantastic gallery of work, thanks for the link.
Haven't tried the software yet.:thumbsup:


----------



## vcooney (Dec 21, 2008)

Have you tried the software yet? If so what do you think?
Vince


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

Vince, I have only just played around with it a little bit but it seems like it could be pretty useful. Being a pretty new turner it is nice to see the possibilities of different shapes and what you could come up with. If you stumble onto a design you like you can print it out and take it into the shop with you. 

John


----------



## Lilty (Dec 20, 2006)

Thanks John for posting this info it is pretty neat.

Lilty


----------

